# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  JackTheKing Hunger Challenge

## JackTheKing

Ok so i had a dream the other day (unfortunately not lucid) that i was chosen to be in then next hunger games. 

I have a challenge for you guys
Go into the hunger games with a made up arena and vs 23 other DC's and see if you can beat them all and win the hunger games without getting killed. 
Please report back what happens im very interested to see what happens because i cant LD yet. (im trying hard)

----------


## Kabloom

This sounds like a pretty interesting idea. I'd have to work on my LD control first but when I do, Hunger Games is gonna be near top of my list. Bumping if anyone else has ever tried this.

----------


## RavenOfShadow

Just had a semi lucid that I was in the hunger games a few nights ago, actually! I became lucid when my girlfriend died because it was so horrific, that I thought it must be a dream. Then I realized it was, and I made it so the blades were retractable and the blood was staged. I lost lucidity after that but the weapons stayed nerf and it was no longer a fatal game, just for fun. I ended up losing to a room full of my colleges dance team. Damn them!

----------

